# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  بوســـــت الزعيم المريخ السوداني vs الاتحاد الليبي

## جواندي

*مباراة الذهاب لدور الـ 32 لبطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا 2009ا
لزمان : الجمعة المـوافق 13/03/2009السـاعة 6:30 بتـوقيت السـودان
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*تبينا صفوة الحارة نحن اصحابا
معروفين أسود سكنتنا جوه الغابه
ما بنخاف يمين البارسا مابنهابا
وبي ايمان قوي بنواجه الدبابه
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم أنصر المريخ 

اللهم أنصر المريخ 

اللهم أنصر المريخ 

اللهم أنصر المريخ 

اللهم أنصر المريخ 

اللهم أنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم أنصر المريخ 

اللهم أنصر المريخ 



اللهم أنصر المريخ 

اللهم أنصر المريخ 

اللهم أنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*إنشاء الله ننقل لكم بث مباشر لمبارة الزعيم وانشاء منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*بله جابر جاهز للعب
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*اللهم أنصر المريخ 

اللهم أنصر المريخ 



اللهم أنصر المريخ 

اللهم أنصر المريخ 

اللهم أنصر المريخ
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*غايتو يا جواندي انت من اول يوم دخلت نفسك في مكان ضيق 

اما ان تصبح بطلاً اليوم :thumbs_up: واما ،،،،

يا ويلك اذا المريخ خسر اليوم :wub: 

حتكون جمرة تاني فب المنتدى :thumbup:
*

----------


## جواندي

*حافـظ .. 
ديالـو ، دامـر ، الزومـة ، بلـه .. 
لاسـانا ، الشـغيل ، قلـق ، راجـي 
كلاتشـي ، طمبـل .
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*حافـظ .. 
ديالـو ، دامـر ، الزومـة ، بلــه .. 
لاسـانا ، الشـغيل ، قلـق ، راجـي 
كلاتشـي ، طمبـل 
*

----------


## جواندي

*سم أب درق الجدادى تكل الجدري البعادى
للخصيم ضربو بياذى موسى المر الحجازي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*سم أب درق الجدادى تكل الجدري البعادى
للخصيم ضربو بياذى موسى المر الحجازي
*

----------


## جواندي

*قرقر ملى للوسادة برنو وشال لي مكاده 
ديل جنيات الندادة سيدي الدار في السياده
*

----------


## جواندي

*الليلة استعدوا وركبوا خيل الكر
وقدامم عقيدم بالأغر دفر
جنياتنا الاسود الليلة تتنبر
ياالباش الغشيم قول لجدادك كر
العجب بحديده الليلة اتلتم
راجي الكمن في حجره شم ادم
الباشا يا الملك يا نقيع السم
فرسانا بكيلو العين يفرجو الهم
*

----------


## جواندي

*من تبينا صفوة الحارة نحن اصحابا
معروفين أسود سكنتنا جوه الغابه
ما بنخاف يمين البارسا مابنهابا
وبي ايمان قوي بنواجه الدبابه
*

----------


## جواندي

*متبقي 2 ساعة وربع
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*[glow=#ff0000]في اتصال هاتفي مع ابراهومة مع قناة النيل الازرق
اليكم التشكيلة
حافـظ .. 
ديالـو ، دامـر ، الزومـة ، بلــه .. 
لاسـانا ، الشـغيل ، قلـق ، راجـي 
كلاتشـي ، طمبـل[/]
*

----------


## جواندي

*نحن الفوق كراسي المملكة اتحكرنـا
نحن ان هجنا سبحان من يصفي عكرنا
نحن اعدانا تثبـت فضلنـا وتشكرنـا
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*ايوة كده يا جواندي ...........
أملاهم نار .... حديد لاقى حديد 
بتين 
يوم الجمعة ....
حررررم عفيت منك ....
أملاهم دوبيت ... ملاهم البلا ....

هييييييييييييييع .. قرقار كراكير الفيله :busted_red: 



...
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قرقر فوق للدرب وربط الهوى والشرق 
كدي مابزولنا الضرب ديل جنياتنا ما بتنغلب
*

----------


## جواندي

*الليلة استعدوا وركبوا خيل الكر
وقدامم عقيدم بالأغر دفر
جنياتنا الاسود الليلة تتنبر
ياالباش الغشيم قول لجدادك كر
العجب بحديده الليلة اتلتم
راجي الكمن في حجره شم ادم
الباشا يا الملك يا نقيع السم
فرسانا بكيلو العين يفرجو الهم
*

----------


## جواندي

*شدولك ركب فوق مهرك الجماح ... ضرغام الرجال الفارس الجحجاح
*

----------


## وليد

*هيييييييييييييييييع .. إنت دورت الشغلانية دى بى هنا كمان يا جواندى ؟؟ نقلع جلاليبنا و نركز يعنى ولا كيف يا اللخو ؟؟!! :thumbup:


اللهم إنصر المريخ

*

----------


## جواندي

*ههههههههههه
نركز يعنى ولا كيف يا اللخو ؟؟!! 
اللخو دي نتذكرني اللخويات
هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*يا رب أنصر المريخ
يا رب أنصر المريخ
يا رب أنصر المريخ
نصرك يا رب العالمين
نصرك يا رب العالمين
نصرك يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*عيييييييييييييييييييك
شن يا جواندي أخوي خليتنا ومشيت
نحن راجينك
عييييييييييييييييييك.
*

----------


## جواندي

*قناة النيل الازرق وقناة ليبيا اسبورت تنقلا اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*انشاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*المبارة بين المريخ العتيد والاتحاد العنيد
كما قال المذيع الليبي قبل قليل
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*المبارة بين المريخ العتيد والاتحاد العنيد
كما قال المذيع الليبي قبل قليل




*

----------


## جواندي

*فريق المريخ من أقوي فرق في افريقيا
*

----------


## جواندي

*انشاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*فريق المريخ من أقوي فرق في افريقيا.
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الفريقين في الملعب الان علي قناة ليبيا الرياضية
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*بدات المبارة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الدقيقة الثانية والتعادل
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الدقيقة 12 تعادل
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ركنية رابعة للفريق اللليبي
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ركنيه خامسة
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ربع ساعة  والتعادل  والركنية الثالثة  ياساتر  --ومرت  لركنية رابعة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*والنيل الأزرق لازالت تنتظر الصورة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*مخالفة للمريخ في منتصف ملعب المريخ
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*المذيع ميتاااان
                        	*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*اللاعبين منو يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ماعندو إنفعالات تبين مسار المباراة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*حافظ
موسى ديالو دامر بله
لاسانا الشغيل قلق راجي
طمبل كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*فرصه خطيره لليبيى ودفاعنا  يفتقد  سفارى بوضوح-الاتحاد  فى حالة  هجوم متواصل  لفراغات خط الوسط وتراجعه
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*بطاقة صفراء لبلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*هجمة خطيرة للمريخ تخرج جانبية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الكورة في النيل الأزرق
وقناة النيلين
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*بدءنا نبادلهم  الهجمات--تراجع  كامل  للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الدقيقة 22 والتعادل
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*في الرياضية الليبية علي العرب سات
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الدقيقة 23 النتيجة تعادل بدون أهداف
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*بلة يخرج الكرة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*المباراة ابتدت في النيل الازرق
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*لدفاع  يواجه  ضغط شديد ويعانى من اضطراب  غير عادى والدقيقة 28--تعادل  قائم
*

----------


## جواندي

*اللعب متوقف
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الدقيقة 30 والتعادل
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الله يستر يارب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*خطاء لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الوسط غير فاعل والخطوره قائمة مالم  يتم تعديل--وراجى  اقل  من  مهمة  صناعة اللعب
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*راجي لاعب كبيير
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*التعادل ما زال قائم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*تهديفة جميلة من الزومة تعدي
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*حتى الان لم  يجد  كلاتشى اى  كرة
*

----------


## جواندي

*35والتعادل
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الحكم جزائري الله يسترنا منو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*حافظ المحافظ يستلم
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اد 38 تعادل
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*د 40 تعادل
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*حافظ  متماسك  وجيد  والشغيل  تائه وطمبل  مستسلم والدقيقة ارعين  تعادليه  وكورنر  سادس خارجيه
*

----------


## جواندي

*تماس للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*43  ومدافعين  تماما
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*تعادل مستمر
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*45 وتعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*طمبل ونسديدة قوية
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*فرصه يتيمة  لطمبل  يطيح  بها فى  اتجاه  معاكس  للمرمى
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*نهاية  الشوط  بالسلامة
*

----------


## جواندي

*الشوط الاول بدون اهداف
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*نهاية الشوط الاول 
منصورين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*انشاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*أداء جييييييييد
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ينضم  نقلنا  للقناة الرئسية-- هنا-
الوضع غير  مطمئن  ولابد من  تغيير  الطريقة  -دخزل الباشا  ووارغو   وايداهو  بدلاء  للشغيل-وطمبل وراجى
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بلة الليلة ما في مستواة
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*قلق شوية ماشغال كويس
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*المريخ يلعب بتكتيك عالي جداً
رغم النقص الكبير في صناعة اللعب

4 2 2 1

مع قليل من التركز يمكن لنا احراز هدف

الإتحاد مرعووووووووووووووووووووب من الزعيم
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الجماعة ديل لو لقو وارغو نصيح كانو إتفرتكو
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المشكلة لو طمبل ركز شوية بنعمل حاجة
*

----------


## جواندي

*المريخ المستوي الذي لعب به المبارة الاولي نقول ما بطال
                        	*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*بإذن الله منتصرين
ياااااااااااااااااااارب.
*

----------


## جواندي

*انشاء الله الشوط الثاني نحرز نتيجة طيبة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*أمير وديالو تمام اتمام
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*موسي الزومة داير شوية تركيز
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*التعادل نتيجة ايجابية
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*انشاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ستيم تفاح يا صفوة التيم صاح
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*انت صافي دهب يا مريخنا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*هف للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*هنالك تسلل
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*انشاء الله منصرين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ركلة مرمي للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*1\صفر للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*هدف يضيع للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الشغيل وخطاء
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الباشا بديل لديالو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ربنا يستر.
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*حافظ المحافظ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*إيداهور وين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*د 15 وهدف بدون مقابل.
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*للاعبين المريخ  ما في عزيمة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*فرصة خطيرة لطمبل
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*المريخ تمام
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الضغط بجيب نتيجة.
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*كلتشي وتسديدة قوية
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مخالفة ليبيا
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*انشاء الله بسلام
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*راجي وتسديدة خارج المرمي
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الزعيم تما
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*لاسانا وتسديدة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مازال المريخ متأخر بهدف
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*تماس اتحادية
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قوننننننننننننننننننننن
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*طمبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  ببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببل
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*أحبك يامريخ
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الله أكبرأكبر
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*المريخ يعزف اجمل الالحان
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*الجمهور الليبي يمارس اشياء لا أخلاقية
يقوم بإستعمال أشعة الليزر على العيون
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*الحمد لله الحمد لله  الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله  الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله  الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله  الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله  الحمد لله 
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*مبروووك  ياشباب نتيجة  طيبه  رغم  اننا  كنا  يمكن  ان  ننتصر
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
للزعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم
*

----------


## ziyada

*\مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووك
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

* الحمد لله وألف مبروك لكل المريخ
الف مبروك للوالي ولمجلس الاداره
الف مبروك للأحبه أعضاء المنتدى 
ومزيد من الانتصـــــــــــــارات ..!!
*

----------


## جواندي

*الحمد لله وانشاء متأهلين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الكبير كبير والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مافي كلام مريخنا تمام
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 6 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 0)  
جواندي , محمد على عبدالماجد , الصادق عبد الوهاب , بدرالدين كرار , mohammed_h_o , إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم
                        	*

----------

